# What fish help with Green Dust Algae



## NewbeeH (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I have had my tank up and running for about 3 weeks. Last week received my first shipment of plants, planted them, and now about 5 days later nothing had died. However, Green Dust Algae is beginning to form on the aquarium glass. Should I buy and algae eater or reduce the number of hours for lighting? If your answer is an algae eater, which algae eater would work the best with Green Dust Algae?

20h gallon
1 fixture 2 T5 bulbs, 1 - 6700k and 1 - 10,000k
CO2 injection 28ppm
3 Cabomba
3 Anacharis
2 Java Fern
2 Baby Tears (HC)
1 Cryptocoryne
1 Water Sprite
PH = 6.8
GH = 10
dKH = 6
Whisper HOB running with charcoal in the filter (low speed) no splashing
Water Temp. = 78-82
5 Taillight Tetras
10 Neon Tetras
Fertilized substrate with gravel on top
No root tabs...so far


----------



## Grin1118 (Jan 25, 2011)

It sounds like you have planted everything correctly, I personally had the same problem in my test tank. I went and got a small Algae eater and BAM the Algae was gone and my tank was looking wonderful again.

Hope this helps

This is the Algae Eater I have










I am not a professional but should your tank be getting over 78 C? Isn't that a little warm? I usually keep mine at 76-78.


----------



## NewbeeH (Jan 13, 2011)

What is the name of the species of your algae eater? Everything I have read about my plants and plants in general is that anywhere from 20 to 30 celcius which is from 70 to 86 fahrenheit are good temperatures for plants.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

A rubberlip pleco would do better but nothing will really put a dent in the issue. Scrape the glass is your best option for now. Read up on fertilizing and lighting/photoperiod. Are the T5 lights T5HO?

The Chinese algae eater shown only eat algae when young and become aggressive toward other fish as they get older.


----------



## NewbeeH (Jan 13, 2011)

I have read with GDA if you scrape it just returns in another area...true or not? I have reduced my lighting hours to 8, using RO water, and no ferts. The T5 lights are HO. Any other suggestions?


----------



## NewbeeH (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, the verdict is that Oto cats work very well. In one day, my 2 oto cats cleaned the entire front glass on my 20h gallon tank. So far so good.


----------

